# Sony BDV-8100w help



## battlesnail (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi guys...thanks in advance to whoever can help me with my surely dumb question...I just go this system and hooked it up: TV to "receiver" by HDMI (ARC), then PSIII and cable box to "reciever" by HDMI. Set up exactly as manual suggests. Everything works, but here's my issue. There is an audio mode set of options: Auto, Movie, music, digital music, etc. According to the book, when using Auto, the system should automatically detect the proper mode and play 5.1 or stereo. When I use auto on a blu ray DVD that I know was recorded in 5.1, the center channel doesn't do anything. RL and both surrounds and sub are putting out sound, but the center is mute. If I change to "movie" mode, then all 5.1 channels make sound.

It seems to me that whenever the source is 5.1 then the system should play in 5.1 when the mode is set to auto. Not that it's that big of a deal to have to set to Movie mode when I put a blu ray in, but I don't get the purpose of the "Auto" mode if it doesn't seem to work right.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like a problem with the Sony. You are correct in the way "AUTO" should work.


----------

